# Progress, Not Perfection



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

Suffering is the key to life. The amount of joy we experience is directly tied to how difficult it was to attain it.

Anything that is worth chasing, if it wasn't difficult, we would never appreciate it. That A+ you got in a difficult class, your first car that you saved up after working a summer job, your first kiss from your first crush, everything was "new" and deeply memorable because of the pain and effort that it took to get it.

Nowadays with so much consumption at our fingertips, we lost this "fire" to the comforts of now. We watch porn instead of making real relationships and having good sex. We play video games to build a character decked out with the best gear instead of building our own lives. We watch TV of someone else's greatness instead of aspiring to our own. We stopped growing, we stopped trying, and even worse yet, we started making excuses for ourselves. The path to joy isn't about chasing happiness, or understanding its meaning. It's solving problems, welcoming the pain and breaking down whatever obstacle is in front of you to cross the bridge. It's not chasing joy, it's chasing pain.

We stopped growing and we started rotting away, spreading negativity to others to keep them down because we, ourselves, couldn't make it. "If I can't make it, why should he?" This is far from what should be though. Each one of you, by virtue of being on this forum, are looking for ascension. You're looking to improve yourself, physically, mentally, spiritually. This is your destiny, and will be your greatest asset. When you make it, and you must believe that you will, it will be the greatest moment of you life. There is no magic pill for meaning, other than challenging yourself and breaking out of your comfort zone. What are you willing to risk NOW, to get to where you want to be? Trying the same thing over and over again, expecting a different result is madness.

The irony of life is that the greatest pleasure is from rejecting pleasure. The greatest joy is from rejecting joy. Pain is what begets happiness.
"Food tastes better after fasting. Conversations are better without social media. Sex is better without porn. Health is better without junk." - MakinItHappen

And it's so true.

Our world, whether we realize it or not, is a mental war. It's a war against ourselves, our dignity, our self-control. It's spiritual. We are constantly inundated with garbage information, with sexual temptations, with band-aids that cover up our ego and at the end, we never truly test ourselves or know who we really are. We become slaves to this world. We are addicted to trash values and our ideas are seldom our own. We escape because we can't bear the pain.

*The only thing that is stopping you isn't necessarily face, or your height, or your body*. It's your mental attitude towards what you think you *can't *achieve. And when you say you "can't" you definitely won't. You already lost.

Many of us may indeed have some physical flaws that can be fixed by surgery, but what after? The internal won't match to your external and you will be creating a self-fulfilling prophecy of your inadequacy that will inevitably project onto your outer appearance.

Break away from your comfort zone. Delete those video games. Start affirming yourself as someone who HAS the potential to be great. You may not be there yet, but damn it, if you are on this forum, you have that potential. Your greatest obstacle will be your greatest strength. Spend less time consuming, and start molding your life to something you will be proud of. Unleash the warrior spirit that was inside of you all along, and let discomfort be your greatest tool.

*I do one thing a day that scares me or bothers me*. Whether it's simply making your bed that you don't want to do, or those 20 pullups before eating a meal, or fasting for two days because you can, or running outside when it's cold. Do something each day, one thing that scares you. Because it scares you. Strengthen your mind and make callouses mentally as you would on your hands. Every hardship you face is experience for you to become the best self. 

There is no specific "way" to make money, or become better looking, but there are tricks to help you strengthen your mind. Everything else from there will be downhill. God bless.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 9, 2021)

I fucking love you greycel you have my support every thread u post will be bumped from me just tag me.

Respect for real greycels and not race war spamming bait to get reps.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Delete those video games


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 9, 2021)

@MakinItHappen GTFH u indian monkey this grecyel tagged u, he's a true fan bump his shit bro.

Quoted*


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

Spiral said:


> I fucking love you greycel you have my support every thread u post will be bumped from me just tag me.
> 
> Respect for real greycels and not race war spamming bait to get reps.


Hey thanks brother.

A video I think you would appreciate:


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Mar 9, 2021)

Progress, not Perfection.​mogger title


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

Spiral said:


> @MakinItHappen GTFH u indian monkey this grecyel tagged u, he's a true fan bump his shit bro.
> 
> Quoted*


So much respect for you bro. This community may be filled with negativity, but some users spread that light and joy to make it all worth it. We are all going to make it bros.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

celmane said:


> Progress, not Perfection.​mogger title


Thank you  Changed.


----------



## _Alessandr97ACC_ (Mar 9, 2021)

I can tell it was a good thread but too fucking long.


----------



## Zakamg (Mar 9, 2021)

Spiral said:


> @MakinItHappen GTFH u indian monkey this grecyel tagged u, he's a true fan bump his shit bro.
> 
> Quoted*


To busy being as a sex worker for old white men


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 9, 2021)

saving this since it's such a good thread


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Mar 9, 2021)

just suffer a lot being a virgin so when your finally escortmaxx it gives you more satisfaction theory


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 9, 2021)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> just suffer a lot being a virgin so when your finally escortmaxx it gives you more satisfaction theory


just shit post all the time instead of encouraging people to change and then cry why the site is dying and autist af with threads like 

[AHHH I SPILLED 25% RETIONOL ON MY DICK AND IT'S BURNING HELP AAA MY HAIR IS FALLING IS IT OVER?!?!]


----------



## DellisolaIsMyLord (Mar 9, 2021)

Good shit op. I agree with everything you said


----------



## IdiAmin (Mar 9, 2021)

Nah, fun things are fun


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> The amount of joy we experience is directly tied to how difficult it was to attain it.


A nice cope for living a shitty life.


----------



## Pretty (Mar 9, 2021)

I read the first few sentences and thought water 

People in this retarded world don’t realise happiness has no meaning without sadness and suffering


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> A nice cope for living a shitty life.


Cope? Shitty Life? Says who?

Eating clean is painful, but glory is forever. Isn't health something you attain through hard work and discipline? Isn't an athletic body something you acquire over countless hours of painful exercise, sacrifice of junk food and dedication each day towards your goal? It may be hard, but to qualify it as "shitty" may be just your way of avoiding responsibility because of your own cognitive dissonance.

A shitty life would be sitting on your ass, eating potato chips and feeling bad about yourself for not even having tried. Nothing that is truly worth it comes to us easy. It requires a singleness of focus and an obsession to be better. A shitty life may be the one that you're living now, and despite the pain that you must go through, it is nowhere near the pain of your current condition. You must become better, and it requires you to go through it by trial of fire.

User, I don't hate you. But I also do not sympathize with you. I am not here to "cuddle" you or "sweet-talk" you into saying that everything is going to be okay, and it will be all rainbows and unicorns. To become better, it is going to suck. You are going to have to sacrifice a lot of things. You are going to have to leave your comfort zone. You are going to have to leave some addictions. You are going to have to leave some toxic friends, toxic family, toxic relationships.

It's going to fucking SUCK. But. Glory is forever. Pain is temporary. And if the pain that you are experiencing now (by virtue of even being on this forum) is not enough motivation to get off your ass and resonate with your ideal self, then nothing in the world will be able to change you. You are your own enemy. Realize it, and fight with your mentality to become better. Wish you the best luck, and God bless.


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 9, 2021)

dnrd.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Suffering is the key to life. The amount of joy we experience is directly tied to how difficult it was to attain it.
> 
> Anything that is worth chasing, if it wasn't difficult, we would never appreciate it. That A+ you got in a difficult class, your first car that you saved up after working a summer job, your first kiss from your first crush, everything was "new" and deeply memorable because of the pain and effort that it took to get it.
> 
> ...


based greycel



Spiral said:


> I fucking love you greycel you have my support every thread u post will be bumped from me just tag me.
> 
> Respect for real greycels and not race war spamming bait to get reps.


based other guy


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> based greycel
> 
> 
> based other guy


Thanks brother. If it was easy, then everyone would do it. This is what separates men from boys. From those who "make it" and from those who stagnate.


----------



## Deleted member 5455 (Mar 9, 2021)

Almost DN RD, but I did. And this is a very good post. Inb4 rotting incels. Inb4 "Copers" 

Posts like these should represent the website and community.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

Optomisticel said:


> Almost DN RD, but I did. And this is a very good post. Inb4 rotting incels. Inb4 "Copers"
> 
> Posts like these should represent the website and community.


Thanks bro, that means a lot. Writing these kinds of posts also helps to clarify my own thoughts and put it into action. I was a lurker on this site for so many years, and only recently did I make a decision to get involved. My only goal is to help other people out, and to also gain some clarity of my own. Hopefully, with more positivity, this forum can be more of a "community" rather than a den of snakes.


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Mar 9, 2021)

This is such a cope. It's almost like you want a reason to justify suffering when there is no real reason to suffer through anything. If you think you have to suffer to feel pleasure then you clearly have mental issues. It's like me eating a free ice cream that I know tastes nice but I lie to myself and say it tastes disgusting because I didn't "suffer" or "work" towards getting it.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 9, 2021)

I can say that I improve a bit socially even thanks to those coworkers where i work.

Not so much timid or introvert anymore.
Sure i have to improve more, so as i must improve in looks


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wildlife said:


> This is such a cope. It's almost like you want a reason to justify suffering when there is no real reason to suffer through anything. If you think you have to suffer to feel pleasure then you clearly have mental issues. It's like me eating a free ice cream that I know tastes nice but I lie to myself and say it tastes disgusting because I didn't "suffer" or "work" towards getting it.


Pleasure isn't happiness my friend. 

Pleasure is temporary. Happiness is something that is internal, something that you will remember and feel proud of after you die. Will you feel proud of yourself on your deathbed after eating that free ice-cream? Is that REALLY all your life is about? Pleasure?

You're not wrong in the sense that you _COULD_ go through life without having to "suffer through anything". But then you would just be a slave of consumption. You would be escaping from all the challenges in your life that could have changed your reality, the way you view the world. Chasing after a pain-free existence... would it be meaningful to you? Would you remember it? Did any of it matter?

The point you're missing is the value of going through something meaningful that actually does require pain to get it, and the joy that comes from attaining such a seemingly insurmountable goal. Sure, go ahead. Eat your free ice cream, and I'm sure it tastes great. I'm not trying to judge people for allowing themselves to feel "good". Everyone deserves to relax. But don't mistake a short-term pleasure for long-term happiness and fulfilment.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 9, 2021)

its hard for me to read ur whole thread but imo, u need to balance everything in your life. Imo enjoying the moment is very imporant thing, we tend to forget that there are many people who have it worst than we have.


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Pleasure isn't happiness my friend.
> 
> Pleasure is temporary. Happiness is something that is internal, something that you will remember and feel proud of after you die. Will you feel proud of yourself on your deathbed after eating that free ice-cream? Is that REALLY all your life is about? Pleasure?
> 
> ...


Happiness is a temporary emotion. A fleeting moment. It comes and goes. There is no such thing as long term happiness and fulfilment because the future will always hold dark times. You're selling people a dream making them think pain or hard work will make them "happy".


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 9, 2021)

agreed but “tall and handsome” = biased, nuanced view


----------



## Deleted member 5455 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wildlife said:


> Happiness is a temporary emotion. A fleeting moment. It comes and goes. There is no such thing as long term happiness and fulfilment because the future will always hold dark times. You're selling people a dream making them think pain or hard work will make them "happy".


You say this in your post, but what else would you rather have?

Eating pleasurable junk food?
Slamming your head into the ground until your brain turns into mush and all you can feel is happiness? 
Hyping up on drugs? 


If this guy is selling a dream of "general temporary happiness", I'll buy it. 
Working hard through pain for reward. It's a genre of happiness that I see as respectable.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wildlife said:


> Happiness is a temporary emotion. A fleeting moment. It comes and goes. There is no such thing as long term happiness and fulfilment because the future will always hold dark times. You're selling people a dream making them think pain or hard work will make them "happy".


"There is no such thing as long term happiness and fulfillment because the future will always hold dark times."

You're right. There will always be dark times ahead. Which is precisely why you must embrace pain rather than pleasure. If you embrace pleasure, your mind will be too weak, and you will be a slave of your circumstances. Whether you are in your "good time" or your "bad time", the truth is you have to treat "victory" and "defeat" with the same objective mindset: progress. Life is a long marathon of many ups and downs, not a sprint.

Happiness is definitely a fleeting moment only if you think about it in terms of pleasure, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exclude it from the necessity of hardwork and pain. You are referring to the "highs" and the "lows", but if you CHANGE your view of happiness as a sense of progress, you will think of it as experience. You will refer back to the memories of when you failed, tried hard, tried again, and eventually succeeded. Those memories are what keeps you going, keeps you strong, keeps you motivated. Despite all the struggles in life, this little form of "happiness" is what keeps you grounded to have faith in your journey.

Why do people climb mountains? Everest? Why do people aspire to create art or movies, or poetry? Why have people dreamed of going to the Moon, and succeeded? Don't you think that's a huge achievement? Something to take to the grave and feel proud of? Did it just "come" to them? Or did they have to work days and nights to plan for? With a team of like-minded, heroic individuals who had similar aspirations. Without hard work, without persistence and effort of something that you desperately want, it is meaningless. It's the difference between valuing your first used car that you worked two summer jobs for, compared to getting a brand new car from just rich parents that is "disposable".

In truth, you may disagree with me, and that's fine. When you break out of your comfort zone, you will realize that there are so many opportunities ahead that you don't even realize now. But it all requires just that. A break from your current reality.


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> "There is no such thing as long term happiness and fulfillment because the future will always hold dark times."
> 
> You're right. Which is precisely why you must embrace pain rather than pleasure. If you embrace pleasure, your mind will be too weak, and you will be a slave of your circumstances. Whether you are in your "good time" or your "bad time", the truth is you have to treat "victory" and "defeat" with the same objective mindset: progress. Life is about long marathon of many ups and downs, not a sprint.
> 
> ...


Pain should not be embraced but used as a learning experience to PREVENT further pain. I think you're looking too deep or trying to be edgy towards something that is rather simple. Pain, happiness, pleasure, sadness. They're all just emotions we experience and it seems like you're putting too much emphasis on pain when it's just one emotion of many we experience in this world.


----------



## Deleted member 5455 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wildlife said:


> Pain should not be embraced but used as a learning experience to PREVENT further pain. I think you're looking too deep or trying to be edgy towards something that is rather simple. Pain, happiness, pleasure, sadness. They're all just emotions we experience and it seems like you're putting too much emphasis on pain when it's just one emotion of many we experience in this world.


I agree with your post but I believe there should be some more nuance to it.

OP's post, at its general base is that
Things you work hard for will feel more rewarding.

I hope you agree with that.


----------



## Deleted member 10915 (Mar 9, 2021)

_Alessandr97ACC_ said:


> I can tell it was a good thread but too fucking long.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wildlife said:


> Pain should not be embraced but used as a learning experience to PREVENT further pain. I think you're looking too deep or trying to be edgy towards something that is rather simple. Pain, happiness, pleasure, sadness. They're all just emotions we experience and it seems like you're putting too much emphasis on pain when it's just one emotion of many we experience in this world.


Embracing pain is the same idea as to why you go to the gym. If you wanted to avoid pain, you wouldn't exercise. You must embrace the fact that it will be hard for you to grow. You must _seek_ for it. That's what develops a strong body, and consequentially a strong mind.

Your muscles, every time you go to the gym, tear microscopically, and build back up. You don't necessarily grow more muscle cells, it's that the cells that you have grow bigger with more cytoplasm. We call this hypertrophy. It's the tears that build you to be stronger. Even your body physically must undergo this process in order to be better. If you were to avoid it at all, you would just be fat and lazy.

User, I have nothing against you. Hope you grow strong in your own journey


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Mar 9, 2021)

Optomisticel said:


> I agree with your post but I believe there should be more nuance to it.
> 
> OP's general simple idea is that
> Things you work hard for will feel more rewarding.
> ...


Well OP's idea is very naive. Just working harder than yesterday doesn't make that leftover food from yesterday taste any better. Maybe for him it does but not me. Everyone is different. You simply can't make a statement saying things you work hard for will feel more rewarding and think it can be applied towards everyone. Some people work hard and are still depressed and nothing feels rewarding, vice versa.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wildlife said:


> Well OP's idea is very naive. Just working harder than yesterday doesn't make that leftover food from yesterday taste any better. Maybe for him it does but not me. Everyone is different. You simply can't make a statement saying things you work hard for will feel more rewarding and think it can be applied towards everyone. Some people work hard and are still depressed and nothing feels rewarding, vice versa.


Try this, and you will prove yourself wrong.

Go and fast for two days.

I can assure you that the leftover food from yesterday will taste better.


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Try this, and you will prove yourself wrong.
> 
> Go and fast for two days.
> 
> I can assure you that the leftover food from yesterday will taste better.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Cope? Shitty Life? Says who?
> 
> Eating clean is painful, but glory is forever. Isn't health something you attain through hard work and discipline? Isn't an athletic body something you acquire over countless hours of painful exercise, sacrifice of junk food and dedication each day towards your goal? It may be hard, but to qualify it as "shitty" may be just your way of avoiding responsibility because of your own cognitive dissonance.
> 
> ...


Dnrd


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Cope? Shitty Life? Says who?
> 
> Eating clean is painful, but glory is forever. Isn't health something you attain through hard work and discipline? Isn't an athletic body something you acquire over countless hours of painful exercise, sacrifice of junk food and dedication each day towards your goal? It may be hard, but to qualify it as "shitty" may be just your way of avoiding responsibility because of your own cognitive dissonance.
> 
> ...


Actually, I will reply. I like DOING USEFUL things. That is because useful things get me what I want. I like eating healthy because it is useful, NOT BECAUSE IT IS PAINFUL JFL AT YOUR SUBHUMAN GIGABRAINLET IQ





Something being hard, therefore, doesn't make it good. But things which are useful are sometimes hard. You are confusing the two scenarios then concluding that hard = good. This, as already stated, is likely a cope for having a hard life to justify it being good. If not it is just an outcome of the above mistake in reasoning.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> Actually, I will reply. I like DOING USEFUL things. That is because useful things get me what I want. I like eating healthy because it is useful, NOT BECAUSE IT IS PAINFUL JFL AT YOUR SUBHUMAN GIGABRAINLET IQ
> 
> View attachment 1032924
> 
> Something being hard, therefore, doesn't make it good. But things which are useful are sometimes hard. You are confusing the two scenarios then concluding that hard = good. This, as already stated, is likely a cope for having a hard life to justify it being good. If not it is just an outcome of the above mistake in reasoning.


To each their own. You have a right to disagree. Good luck


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Nowadays with so much consumption at our fingertips, we lost this "fire" to the comforts of now. We watch porn instead of making real relationships and having good sex. We play video games to build a character decked out with the best gear instead of building our own lives. We watch TV of someone else's greatness instead of aspiring to our own. We stopped growing, we stopped trying, and even worse yet, we started making excuses for ourselves. The path to joy isn't about chasing happiness, or understanding its meaning. It's solving problems, welcoming the pain and breaking down whatever obstacle is in front of you to cross the bridge. It's not chasing joy, it's chasing pain.


I notice that the less I subconsciously pull out my phone (when eating, waiting in line, etc.) the less I use social media, which ends up making my mind clearer. Before I kind of felt like I was in my own world but now I feel more in control of my own life. Over indulgence is the reason why people are so unmotivated in todays world imo. Taking out as many artificial sources of reward you can find will give you more motivation in the long run.

I also started to track how long I use my phone (I have an android but I think screentime does something similar for apple phones), and it helped a lot in modulating my phone use. I saw this one video about a bunch of studies that show that restricting access to something is more beneficial than just trying to use willpower. Haven't and probably won't give up on vidya any time soon, but atleast you have a designated place to indulge in video games and its not like it distracts you from the real world as constantly as social media apps do.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Mar 9, 2021)

Another day, another idealistic greycel thread. Cope like the pope op.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 9, 2021)

Is being rejected embracing the pain?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 9, 2021)

Easily best of the best material


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Is being rejected embracing the pain?


I would say it's a perfect example.

Pain = The fear of getting rejected / getting rejected
When you let pain win = Incel for life. Traumatized to the extent where an individual cannot get a girlfriend or get laid. Maybe even have to resort to paid sex/escorts. Worst comes to worst = Traumatized to the extent where you start hating women and blaming them for your problems which leads to school shootings due to depression (Elliott Rodger)

When you overcome rejection/when you embrace the anxiety = More dates (even if you may fail), more experience and over time, much more success with women.

You learn most when you fail. Embrace it.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Easily best of the best material


Thanks brother. Glad it resonated with you.


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 9, 2021)

@tallandhandsome125 i dont think deleting video games is necessarily needed. you must have fun. everything in moderation. obviously there are other (more productive) things to do in ur free time/for fun, but during lockdown its one of the only ways i can socialize. great thread btw bro, read every word.


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 9, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> @tallandhandsome125 i dont think deleting video games is necessarily needed. you must have fun. everything in moderation. obviously there are other (more productive) things to do in ur free time/for fun, but during lockdown its one of the only ways i can socialize. great thread btw bro, read every word.


with that being said, feel free to correct me and convince me to delete my videogames if im wrong.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> @tallandhandsome125 i dont think deleting video games is necessarily needed. you must have fun. everything in moderation. obviously there are other (more productive) things to do in ur free time/for fun, but during lockdown its one of the only ways i can socialize. great thread btw bro, read every word.


Hey thanks for your input man.

Definitely agree with you. We're all human at the end of the day, and if video games is your form of relaxation, then it's never bad. 

But the important word here is relaxation. Not obsession. A lot of people use video games as a substitute for their own life. If you are using to socialize, meet up with long distant friends or just need to take a breather, then of course, it's a great tool! However, it becomes bad when it starts to enslave you. When you start losing sleep over it, or obsessing over pixels, or start using it not as a way to relax, but as a way to achieve.

Reality is, games are just that. Games. It's fun. But that's about it. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Mar 10, 2021)

Very good thread, in fact I came to the same conclusions as you. I try to live life like that and it is super hard. Yet I know if I just push through for a few days, I will feel way better than before and stop having negative thoughts all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 10, 2021)

> More dates (even if you may fail), more experience and over time, much more success with women.



I disagree.
I had no problem with girls in my teen age, then feat and depression came when i got rejected too many times.

I had not few dates, but still


----------



## nastynas (Mar 10, 2021)

one of best posts i have read here dude, i would love to have a conversation with you.


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 10, 2021)

@tallandhandsome125 

your name is proof you have a biased nuanced view of the world 

it’s over for turbo manlets, non NTs, uglies and a lot of deathnics


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Mar 10, 2021)

Great post dude, I just want to tell you that @FastBananaCEO stole your thread

https://looksmax.org/threads/progress-not-perfection.313397/


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 10, 2021)

FraudingIQ said:


> Great post dude, I just want to tell you that @FastBananaCEO stole your thread
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/progress-not-perfection.313397/


Hey thank you for reading man. I appreciate the heads-up. Already reported.


----------



## Soalian (Mar 10, 2021)

FraudingIQ said:


> Great post dude, I just want to tell you that @FastBananaCEO stole your thread
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/progress-not-perfection.313397/


That forum is EXACTLY like the social mechanics of real life JFL.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 10, 2021)

full of philosophical bullshit, where are the real tips?


----------



## Soalian (Mar 10, 2021)

Soalian said:


> That forum is EXACTLY like the social mechanics of real life JFL.


There will always be someone out there to shamelessly steal your ideas without giving you any credit for it.


----------



## Soalian (Mar 10, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> full of philosophical bullshit, where are the real tips?


In other threads, but not this one.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 10, 2021)

Soalian said:


> In other threads, but not this one.


well then its the usual motivational bullshit


----------



## Soalian (Mar 10, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> well then its the usual motivational bullshit


That's not always bs if you actually follow through on it with real action


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Mar 10, 2021)

Soalian said:


> There will always be someone out there to shamelessly steal your ideas without giving you any credit for it.


In the absence of a chad, incels will stab one another in the back.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 10, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Ok buddy.


How old r u btw?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 10, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Suffering is the key to life. The amount of joy we experience is directly tied to how difficult it was to attain it.
> 
> Anything that is worth chasing, if it wasn't difficult, we would never appreciate it. That A+ you got in a difficult class, your first car that you saved up after working a summer job, your first kiss from your first crush, everything was "new" and deeply memorable because of the pain and effort that it took to get it.
> 
> ...


Greycel spittin 💯


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 10, 2021)

Seth Walsh said:


> Greycel spittin 💯


Thanks bro. Glad you found it useful.


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 11, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Hey thanks for your input man.
> 
> Definitely agree with you. We're all human at the end of the day, and if video games is your form of relaxation, then it's never bad.
> 
> ...


sorry, i never responded to this! thanks for your input, i completely agree with you. i think if you truly have NOTHING better to do, video games are fine, but you really are gaining nothing from it. all those people who say videogames teach teamwork are coping addicts imo


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Mar 11, 2021)

mirin good post bro


----------



## Saen (Mar 11, 2021)

When did this forum become r/nofap


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 18, 2021)

Exceptional thread, could tell you're a Goggins fan too. I am as well.

After reading this thread a particular quote from Friedrich Nietzsche comes to mind.


> To live is to suffer, to survive is to find some meaning in the suffering.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 18, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Exceptional thread, could tell you're a Goggins fan too. I am as well.
> 
> After reading this thread a particular quote from Friedrich Nietzsche comes to mind.


put it in best of the best then


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 18, 2021)

Spiral said:


> put it in best of the best then


If he wants it to be, sure.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 18, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> If he wants it to be, sure.


based reply.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 18, 2021)

@tallandhandsome125 got you a spot bro just say the word.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 18, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> If he wants it to be, sure.


Would love that! Thank you so much.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 18, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Suffering is the key to life. The amount of joy we experience is directly tied to how difficult it was to attain it.
> 
> Anything that is worth chasing, if it wasn't difficult, we would never appreciate it. That A+ you got in a difficult class, your first car that you saved up after working a summer job, your first kiss from your first crush, everything was "new" and deeply memorable because of the pain and effort that it took to get it.
> 
> ...


Mirin, based. We think alike.


----------



## chadison (Mar 19, 2021)

It's always the mostly non active members here that are the wisest. I agree with your analysis and assessment of the human experience and it's nuances. The forum needs more intellectual material such as this. Great post.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 19, 2021)

just have stockholm syndrome for this sad capitalistic society


----------



## the_german2003 (Mar 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> I fucking love you greycel you have my support every thread u post will be bumped from me just tag me.





tallandhandsome125 said:


> Suffering is the key to life. The amount of joy we experience is directly tied to how difficult it was to attain it.
> 
> Anything that is worth chasing, if it wasn't difficult, we would never appreciate it. That A+ you got in a difficult class, your first car that you saved up after working a summer job, your first kiss from your first crush, everything was "new" and deeply memorable because of the pain and effort that it took to get it.
> 
> ...


Delete this forum, make this post the whole website. This the key to everything. Embrace discomfort.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 26, 2021)

yes


----------



## mewcoper (Mar 28, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Many of us may indeed have some physical flaws that can be fixed by surgery, but what after? The internal won't match to your external and you will be creating a self-fulfilling prophecy of your inadequacy that will inevitably project onto your outer appearance.


its so fucking true, i literally lived this


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 29, 2021)

shiiieeet master oogway tier knowledge


----------



## BasedUgandacel (May 5, 2021)

1 billion iq


----------

